# Game 53: Bobcats vs. Hornets (2/20/07)



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Charlotte Bobcats (19-33) vs. New Orleans Hornets (25-28)

7 p.m., Bobcats Arena
TV: News 14. Radio: WNMX-FM 106.1

*BOBCATS UPDATE:* 
Coach Bernie Bickerstaff said a decision on the playing status of forward Sean May (knee) and guard Derek Anderson (ankle) will be made this morning. Also, the Eric Williams era begins tonight in Charlotte.

*HORNETS UPDATE:* 
Charlotte's former team has won nine of 12 and has a shot at making the Western Conference playoffs. New Orleans has eight players who average double figures in scoring, led by Peja Stojakovic (17.8).

Bobcats




































Felton/Carroll/Wallace/Okafor/Brezec

Hornets




































Paul/Brown/Mason/West/Chandler

*KEY MATCHUP:* 
David West vs. Gerald Wallace. 















While lots of eyes will be on Chris Paul and Raymond Felton, how West and Wallace -- two of the league's more underappreciated forwards -- play will go a long way toward deciding this game.​


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

nutmeged3, I agree about West and Wallace. 2 underrated forwards in this league. I started liking Wallace when he played for Sacramento.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I missed most of the 1st and 2nd quarters but..

Looks like we are playing pretty well right now 

43-36 Bobcats with 2 min left in the 2nd


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

DA's back I havn't seen whether May's playing or not

Looks like Hermanns gonna start getting that 5 or so minutes at the end of the 2nd quarter every game

Butler hits a 3 at the halftime buzzer

53-44 Bobcats at the half


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

We just scored our first point of the half at the 9 min mark and we still dont have a FG made. Not playing very well to start off this half

56-55 Hornets


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Eh,sad to say I'm rooting for the Hornets and my favorite player in this one.Really like to see some way we could get Durant or Oden without humiliaiting ourselves the rest of the way.Of course the Hornets are 9-3 in the last 12 and have only lost to the worst teams in the league


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Raymond looked like he got a hip pointer or something painful in that collision


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Kind of looked like Gerald might have thrown a punch .CP might get a technical there


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

5 technical fouls just called after that wow


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Ah Gerald just straight shouldered Paul I don't know how that was on Paul


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

You talk bad about Adam's shot and he's really hot tonight.Maybe you should trash him everyday...That obviously doesn't work for me though


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Diable I knew you were a hornets fans but did you follow the team after they moved to NO?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I bet he got his confidence back in that layup drill saturday night.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Diable said:


> You talk bad about Adam's shot and he's really hot tonight.Maybe you should trash him everyday...That obviously doesn't work for me though


lol yeah hes playing really well right now too bad it didn't work with Bernard when he was here


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I would probably kick the living hell out of George Shinn if you gave me a chance.Mostly now I'm just a huge Chris Paul fan.I met him once when he was in HS and I thought he was a really great guy


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

hahaha I hear you I was too young to really get into the Hornets while they were here though

I hate it when we have Hermann and Morrison in at the same time


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We outscored them by 11 or 12 the last time Paul sat down.When they have Pargo and Bobby Jackson in the game it's just a huge chuckfest and if they're both cold the Hornets never score


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Looked like Okafor got a lot of hand on that one but it got Felton the open layup

I can't believe how easy they just scored that final basket


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Wow Mason gets the layup without even looking at the basket


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

You jinxed Morrison lol he can't drop a layup now

86-82 Bobcats 9 min left


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

four fouls on Felton


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Games over if he fouls out McInnis and BK are both out


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Damn Felton got destroyed on that one


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I'm bout tired of hearing "Everybody clap your hands" over and over again

nice shot by Carroll

94-90 Bobcats


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Ref's are really helping the Cats right now, weird to be able to say that. 

100-94 Bobcats


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Gerald needs to remember that T he got.They could have very easily given him another right there


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Nice strip by DA 

Okafor gets the hook shot to go

Gerald took a face plant on that one. Hornets ball

102-94 Bobcats

Wallace just got his 5th he's needs to calm down


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

What the hell did Raymond just do. I guess it was an alley

Hornets are playing really bad right now. CP isn't touching the ball and as soon as he does he gets FT's

102-97 Bobcats 58.9 left


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

DA! you gotta hit that

41.8 left Hornets ball


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Paul got pushed into Pargo and he still made it nice shot

DA at the ft line with 6 seconds left
1st ones good 
2nd ones good

104-100 6.4 left


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Bobcats win! 104-100

I'm not really sure what that final possesion was but I'll take it


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

very nice win by the bobcats! okafor and Felton both had excellent games!


----------

